# More aquatic attention!



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I actually think bettas need more attention in stores, they're always at the back of the store, getting sick and their deaths going unnoticed... all people want are the dogs and cats, people thik only land pets are fun, but I think bettas need a chance to get out of those miserable small cups! if I would create a pet store, it would probably be all aquatic animals, I'd keep the fish in a big tank. but it's not always the bettas that get sick, sometimes, when I go into the pet store, I see dead goldfish, dead guppies... most of the fish are dead! I feel so bad for the fish that died in those small, overcrowded tanks... *AQUATIC ANIMALS NEED A CHANCE!!!*

what do you guys think?


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I agree 100%


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree 100% as well! And not only just fish, but the turtles too! They get stuck in the fish bowls and 10g tanks as well instead of 40g+ tanks:-( But, I always feel so bad about the fish! Everyone flocks to the puppies, but never the scaly.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> I agree 100% as well! And not only just fish, but the turtles too! They get stuck in the fish bowls and 10g tanks as well instead of 40g+ tanks:-( But, I always feel so bad about the fish! Everyone flocks to the puppies, but never the scaly.



I KNOW!! I see dead turtles, too! petsmart should be called petdumb... all aquatic animals FTW!! we HAVE to do something, but what? I used to have a turtle, but it ran away (thanks annoying little sister :evil: ) maybe we should do a petition/rescue day/news-spreading website (like my dad spreads the word about persecuted christains in Iran. my family's all christain (TYPO, I HATE IT))


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

First of all, we are writing e-mails to companies, such as Petco, and Petsmart to tell them to stop selling the Bettas in those cups, in order for people to get interested in fish, they must be "Attractive" to the public, so to decorate the fish section of the store, will bring more people and the workers to have a fun fish day of sorts, to learn all aobut our aquatic friends, finned friends, and to keep all aquatic friends happy and healthy.. and especially the bettas to move them to the middle of the store..or the front..so people can see them, most at the back, have to stay there, I am assuming because the tanks are on the walls, but because they are small, they do tend to go un-noticed, so if the Petstores were to amp up the displays with colorful, and attractive sayings (Marketing approach) will help to educate, and sell better quality fish..


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

lelei said:


> First of all, we are writing e-mails to companies, such as Petco, and Petsmart to tell them to stop selling the Bettas in those cups, in order for people to get interested in fish, they must be "Attractive" to the public, so to decorate the fish section of the store, will bring more people and the workers to have a fun fish day of sorts, to learn all aobut our aquatic friends, finned friends, and to keep all aquatic friends happy and healthy.. and especially the bettas to move them to the middle of the store..or the front..so people can see them, most at the back, have to stay there, I am assuming because the tanks are on the walls, but because they are small, they do tend to go un-noticed, so if the Petstores were to amp up the displays with colorful, and attractive sayings (Marketing approach) will help to educate, and sell better quality fish..


I agree to that, though I have no idea how to convince them to spruce the aquatic section... this might be a hard project... even if it might not be project-y... :-?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I would include in the e-mail that if would help to move the betta section to the middle or the front of the store, to attract more customers, and to make signs such as (Come see our New Bettas) with gorgeous pix in the window..or a banner, If we give them ideas they might just use them..it's worth a try..or make our own, and present them to the manager of the stores, and they can contact Corporate for permission..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

You know how they have in some stores like a CVS for instance, a Menu of sorts, well Petco and the like can do the same, by indicating what they have in stock, in the aquatic section, or pictures of fishy's hanging from the ceilings..and puppies, and a combo of the reptile/amphibian section..there are many ways..they just have to be presented in a professional manner..so they will really take into consideration..


----------



## CasinoT (Aug 2, 2012)

I, for one, am tired of looking in tanks in Petco and Petsmart and seeing dead fish all the time. I agree that betas should be given a better marketing chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

lelei said:


> I would include in the e-mail that if would help to move the betta section to the middle or the front of the store, to attract more customers, and to make signs such as (Come see our New Bettas) with gorgeous pix in the window..or a banner, If we give them ideas they might just use them..it's worth a try..or make our own, and present them to the manager of the stores, and they can contact Corporate for permission..


OH! Awesome idea! I'm very creative (well, that's what my teachers and friends tell me) and we could also make posters to raise awareance about bettas, most of my friends don't even know what a betta is... we should raise awareance for bettas instead of just people buying bettas... my new personal motto will be: "FOR THE AQUATIC!" anyone who loves aquatic animals can use it too. bettas for the win! WOO


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

CasinoT said:


> I, for one, am tired of looking in tanks in Petco and Petsmart and seeing dead fish all the time. I agree that betas should be given a better marketing chance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, right?! why should the land animals get more attention?! AQUATIC ANIMALS ARE ANIMALS TOO!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

lelei said:


> You know how they have in some stores like a CVS for instance, a Menu of sorts, well Petco and the like can do the same, by indicating what they have in stock, in the aquatic section, or pictures of fishy's hanging from the ceilings..and puppies, and a combo of the reptile/amphibian section..there are many ways..they just have to be presented in a professional manner..so they will really take into consideration..


nice idea! can I do the poster thing? I love drawing bettas/goldfish/other aquatic animals.

hmm, what should we name the project? you decide, I'm out of aquatic ideas...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Seems like a great idea! Hope it works out for you guys. Little Leaf, do you know any other fish besides Goldfish and Bettas? We might as well have a project that rhymes. Like Cichlid ---. Or Betta ---. Or even Angelfish and Oscar ---. Something that rhymes would get some attention.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Just throwing this in here: Don't Forget The Turtles and Crabs either! They also need to be helped from people!!! Sorry, Juliette won't let me forget about her friends;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I agree, bettas need more good attention.

I still think the dogs and cat's housed there is important because they are shelter animals & so many animals are adopted through petco/petsmart. If it's a LPS selling puppy mill pups, that I totally disagree with.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Seems like a great idea! Hope it works out for you guys. Little Leaf, do you know any other fish besides Goldfish and Bettas? We might as well have a project that rhymes. Like Cichlid ---. Or Betta ---. Or even Angelfish and Oscar ---. Something that rhymes would get some attention.


You can join in the project, too! and I only know a few fish, I only like researching about bettas...  We also need to start a date where we all do something together. (eg. we add ideas and one day we all suggest our ideas to a few pet stores (at least 2-3 maybe?) and then one of you make a thread explaning what you did and our posts will say: I suggested ____ to _ pet stores.)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I agree, bettas need more good attention.
> 
> I still think the dogs and cat's housed there is important because they are shelter animals & so many animals are adopted through petco/petsmart. If it's a LPS selling puppy mill pups, that I totally disagree with.


got any ideas to spread aquatic awareness? 

*"FOR THE AQUATIC!!"*


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

the name of our project will now be: project aquatic attention.

if you agree, send a replay with a happy smiley and write in: "I agree!" in blue or orange or green, doesn't matter with the color.

Whoever posts here is part of the project, if you posted and don't want to be part of the project, send me a private message.
_____________________________________________________________________
people who are in the project:

Me (Little Leaf)
CasinoT
Lelei
Aquakai
Clopez1
Teeneythebetta
LebronTheBetta
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

people in the project give ideas to each other and post.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I agree 1000%. When the workers are around I tend to tell my mom about the tyed fish, te hybrids, the sick ones and how to take care of them. I'd love to spend a weekend volunteering there cleaning tanks. My bestie would love to do that. She asks me when she comes over if we can clean the tanks. Dont know whether I should be insulted or not but its fun! Until she tells you your fish jumped out . . . then you stuff the gravel down her shirt . . .
Anyway . . . Ill try to think of a poem to do. But I'm out this weekend so ill try to find the time.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about making a website? You know, like focusing on 1 species such as Cichlids for a month and then the next month, Angelfish.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

If you did cichlids you'd need a year! There are different continents, different lakes and thousands upon thousands of different fish. But the website is a great idea! And once again I saw: TURTLES ARE AQUATIC ANIMALS THAT NEED HELP TOO!!! But I think this could go far:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Why can't we just do African Cichlids? It would be a lot easier, or even Oscars. We could create the website from weebley. Or weebly. Lol


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

lelei said:


> First of all, we are writing e-mails to companies, such as Petco, and Petsmart to tell them to stop selling the Bettas in those cups, in order for people to get interested in fish, they must be "Attractive" to the public, so to decorate the fish section of the store, will bring more people and the workers to have a fun fish day of sorts, to learn all aobut our aquatic friends, finned friends, and to keep all aquatic friends happy and healthy.. and especially the bettas to move them to the middle of the store..or the front..so people can see them, most at the back, have to stay there, I am assuming because the tanks are on the walls, but because they are small, they do tend to go un-noticed, so if the Petstores were to amp up the displays with colorful, and attractive sayings (Marketing approach) will help to educate, and sell better quality fish..


Agreed 100%!!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Why can't we just do African Cichlids? It would be a lot easier, or even Oscars. We could create the website from weebley. Or weebly. Lol


There are different lakes in Africa. You *cannot* mix them. And oscars are South American. Plus the dwarves from South America which are WAY different then the other ones. Then there are central American ones as well. Loads of cichlids. I'm just saying if you're going to do a month then a bit of information would be needed and there would need to be a specific topic with the fish, not just cichlids.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I know that. We just need to find a specific Cichlid and just put down some facts like the minimum tank size. Even if the Cichlids in the store are in those tanks, those are just temporary. I'm saying Oscars are Cichlids, too and we could have that instead of other Cichlids if necessary for that month.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Just so I'm getting this correctly: just a general month over ALL cichlids that they sell in pet stores? The mix African tanks has sooo many different fish and hybrids. And all the tanks sizes are different. I would put a discus in the same tank as a Lamprologus ocellatus.

Also: this shouldn't be called aquatic attention if we aren't going to include aquatic frogs, crabs and turtles. Just my opinion


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, or if we can't manage one specific Cichlid out of all.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Um, I really think that we should do South American and African seperate. It's much easier to do it that way. I mean there could be smaller topics underneath each month but the continent seperation would be good. The water quality are completely different and this really would be the best way to inform rather then so the opposite of what our intentions are. 

Also, you said angelfish and cichlids up there... Angelfish are cichlids...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, whoops... I agree with you on that. Just in case of confusion. So... What do we do next?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, whoops... I agree with you on that. Just in case of confusion. So... What do we do next?


Add turtles, frogs and crabs/inverts to the list of Aquatic animals that we should be attentive of;-). I'm being stubborn on this, but they need help too:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. Should I make the website or Little Leaf/ you?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> OK. Should I make the website or Little Leaf/ you?


I'm thinking Little Leaf should. They were the one to create the thread, therefore, IMO, they should create the website. Unless they don't want to of course.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, OK.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe there could be a thing on the side for the different continents, then you could click on it and it would take you to a page where you could choose the type of fish (similar do the TFK one) but you could put your opinion and experience with the fish. So for a betta (just a random fish): You could do min tank size, temp, origin (with a Google map?), what they should be fed, disease they can get and plants that are suitable (as certain fish eats plants). Then you could click the disease name and it would take you to a page that explained the disease, what caused it, pictures of it, how to treat and prevent it. Then you could have the comments. 

Is that to complicated? Think I went a bit overboard on the design. It could be called aquaticattention.com and you could make an account an there could be a forum like this site. How come my best idea come when I'm dead tired and sun burnt??


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

The Petsmart by my house has moved their bettas up to the very front of the alise so you can see them when you walk in and they always catch my eye


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> What about making a website? You know, like focusing on 1 species such as Cichlids for a month and then the next month, Angelfish.


sure, but what website maker should we use? wordpress?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> I'm thinking Little Leaf should. They were the one to create the thread, therefore, IMO, they should create the website. Unless they don't want to of course.


I'm awful at making sites, and I can't pay for a domain...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A friend of mine in this site made a Betta Care site with weebly.com. Shouldn't you choose? I mean, since you want this to start, we need to choose what maker our site will come from. I think weebly is the way to go.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Little Leaf said:


> the name of our project will now be: project aquatic attention.
> 
> if you agree, send a replay with a happy smiley and write in: "I agree!" in blue or orange or green, doesn't matter with the color.
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Marvel170 said:


> The Petsmart by my house has moved their bettas up to the very front of the alise so you can see them when you walk in and they always catch my eye


WOOT! did you ask them to do that or did they do it on their own?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> A friend of mine in this site made a Betta Care site with weebly.com. Shouldn't you choose? I mean, since you want this to start, we need to choose what maker our site will come from. I think weebly is the way to go.


sure, weebly it is! I'll get started now :-D

all the aquatic animals need this...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. They do need this. Are you sure you know how to do it? Website building is complicating. :/


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> OK. They do need this. Are you sure you know how to do it? Website building is complicating. :/


I did it, I'll get tips from my dad later. it's called:

AquaticAttention.weebly.com

I couldn't get a domain of .com, but I put my full name as Little Leaf.
if you want, I can PM the user and pass to you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If you want to.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> If you want to.


yea, websites are good ideas. :lol:
imma add you as editor


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Let me know if you'd like any additional help with your website, little leaf. I actually had a website when I was 11. I recently created this website about betta care..  http://www.bettacarecentral.weebly.com


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

^ That's my friend right there. *whispers* I even helped her with some spelling errors. It's the computer's fault. ^^'


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> ^ That's my friend right there. *whispers* I even helped her with some spelling errors. It's the computer's fault. ^^'


Hahahaha LTB. Nice try  you corrected one word kid!! ;D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hehehe... I DID tell you to correct it. Am I wrong?  
1 WORD MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE. Maybe someone stopped reading and was trying to find out what word it was. And their Betta was in a 1/2 bowl and the owner didn't know when to do water changes. 
^ Not like this happened. Just some, IMAGINATION!! :3 A very bad one, though.


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

They did it on their own, to be honest I'm one the shier people about speaking out about this sort of thing, but I do express when I don't like something. Like this one time I was in there and I was looking at decorations for a tank design I was thinking about doing and I heard a sales person telling this family about how bettas can live in small bowls and what not and I injected myself into the conversation and told the family that they really aren't comfortable in those and walked away, but I saw that they didn't really like what the sales person was saying after that.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Everyine knows right now that Glofish are gaining popularity..very quickly..well..make a poster and say Come see our fancy fish..fish that glow..fish whose fins flare and more..then have the Care sheets.printed out..for anyone intetested in buying a betta..or say what makes bwtta fish flare come see..and then have some pics..that is si attracive..and peaks curiousity..and wilk entice customers to see more in store..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Also my daughter does cut and paste jobs so I was thinkin having on the poster..a pic of a 5 gal tank all with decor..and a betta fish drawn inside or a picture of one as part of the poster to show customers what a betta looks like in a bigger tank..have a 5 point checklist so its noted that people need the top 5 things to properly take care of a betta.. A picture of heater..and a thermometer..and a hiding cave..and type if food and water coditioner pictures on the poster..so not everything needs to be drawn..but can stilk be added to show importance..


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a great idea leilei!

I also have a few things to mention about the website. Reading back through the thread this all started out getting awareness for the aquatic animals in pet stores, some how this turned into creating a website for information??? I just need to ask: what is going to be the real reason for the website? Who are the audience your trying to target? Another thing to realize, you're going to need to update this often. People will come more frequently if you have new and exciting information. Don't sound young and uninformed, i.e. Bettas need better places to live. DIE VASES. As a person who has a decent amount of followers and writes for a hobby as well, I thought that this needed to be addressed


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Let me know if you'd like any additional help with your website, little leaf. I actually had a website when I was 11. I recently created this website about betta care..  http://www.bettacarecentral.weebly.com


thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

lelei said:


> Everyine knows right now that Glofish are gaining popularity..very quickly..well..make a poster and say Come see our fancy fish..fish that glow..fish whose fins flare and more..then have the Care sheets.printed out..for anyone intetested in buying a betta..or say what makes bwtta fish flare come see..and then have some pics..that is si attracive..and peaks curiousity..and wilk entice customers to see more in store..


ok, I'm going on a rescue mission soon. I'll suggest everyone's ideas to petsmart, or should I say petdumb? (bad joke?)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> That's a great idea leilei!
> 
> I also have a few things to mention about the website. Reading back through the thread this all started out getting awareness for the aquatic animals in pet stores, some how this turned into creating a website for information??? I just need to ask: what is going to be the real reason for the website? Who are the audience your trying to target? Another thing to realize, you're going to need to update this often. People will come more frequently if you have new and exciting information. Don't sound young and uninformed, i.e. Bettas need better places to live. DIE VASES. As a person who has a decent amount of followers and writes for a hobby as well, I thought that this needed to be addressed


I'll try to get good info, and on the betta page I'll say at some point: "another thing about the habitat, get your fish out of a FREAKING VASE."

and the reason for the website is... to help (new?) fish owners take good care of their fishes, LTB and I are working on it...


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, just remember there are hundreds of thousands of other websites that are going to try to disprove what you are saying. Try to make yours sound as informed and realiable as possible. Give it something extra. Remember, you're competing with the all knowing Yahoo!Answers, which is always right, you know;-). Try bringing in other people, contact others who _*know*_ what they're doing, like OFL. There are some other VERY helpful people on other forums as well. I know on Aquarium Advice that Severum Mama is one of the most knowledgeable people on there. Ask them to write an article, or perhaps ask them some questions for an article that you'll write. Give great links to other places, plantedtank.net and seriouslyfish.com are AMAZING places to receive information on fish, the latter more so than the former.

These are, once again, things that I have picked up through the course of blogging, that I really think that you should know. It'll help you get that leg up on Wikipedia.

Oh, and don't use Google Images for pictures, those are usually copyrighted and you probably don't want to (possibly) get sued. Try asking others for pictures or take some pictures yourself.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

AquaKai said:


> Ok, just remember there are hundreds of thousands of other websites that are going to try to disprove what you are saying. Try to make yours sound as informed and realiable as possible. Give it something extra. Remember, you're competing with the all knowing Yahoo!Answers, which is always right, you know;-). Try bringing in other people, contact others who _*know*_ what they're doing, like OFL. There are some other VERY helpful people on other forums as well. I know on Aquarium Advice that Severum Mama is one of the most knowledgeable people on there. Ask them to write an article, or perhaps ask them some questions for an article that you'll write. Give great links to other places, plantedtank.net and seriouslyfish.com are AMAZING places to receive information on fish, the latter more so than the former.
> 
> These are, once again, things that I have picked up through the course of blogging, that I really think that you should know. It'll help you get that leg up on Wikipedia.
> 
> Oh, and don't use Google Images for pictures, those are usually copyrighted and you probably don't want to (possibly) get sued. Try asking others for pictures or take some pictures yourself.


alright, I use myself as a source, too. (lol myself *slaps "source"*)

and I also used the betta pic at the bottom because its my own


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, that is the best way to go, use our own pix, before and after pix of rescues, and such..to really give people an idea of what a sick betta looks like, and what a healthy betta looks like, and tell them what it takes to keep one that way..and link the webpage for all that info..we can also give our own "Quotes" on our experiences and what is best in regards to betta's since that is what we must be focusing on..for "Betta Awareness" and how to Properly take care of a betta fish..all of us can use a pic or our own fish..and give a lil background info on the fish, or ourselves, and on the webpage, have anyone else who owns a betta do the same, just to encourage more people to join..always update with new stories, and pix..to keep it exiting, and interesting..


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

I know I'm getting into this conversation late, but has anyone noticed non-chain stores taking better care of fish? I have one in my area that has a fish room. Literally half the store is a giant room of fish tanks. They have a reptile room too, as well as tortoises that they let roam around the store when they're not in their pens. 
They sell their bettas in cups, but theyre mostly healthy, fed, and kept in clear water. 
Besides writing to Petsmart and Petco, another way to help may be to shop exclusively at stores like this. Helps local business and takes competition away from the chains, telling them that we like stores with fish that are well-cared for!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MadameDesu said:


> I know I'm getting into this conversation late, but has anyone noticed non-chain stores taking better care of fish? I have one in my area that has a fish room. Literally half the store is a giant room of fish tanks. They have a reptile room too, as well as tortoises that they let roam around the store when they're not in their pens.
> They sell their bettas in cups, but theyre mostly healthy, fed, and kept in clear water.
> Besides writing to Petsmart and Petco, another way to help may be to shop exclusively at stores like this. Helps local business and takes competition away from the chains, telling them that we like stores with fish that are well-cared for!


yea! let's do this! :-D I'm going on a rescue mission TODAY! (my very first one, I'm so FREAKING EXCITED!!!)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

anyone gonna... err... post?


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

My fiance and I want to make a duel store one side would be a Betta specialty store dedicated to proper care attention and treatment of the little guys, and the other the same for reptiles.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

DeviCy said:


> My fiance and I want to make a duel store one side would be a Betta specialty store dedicated to proper care attention and treatment of the little guys, and the other the same for reptiles.


hey, can I help? I know I'm only 10 but I love the aquatic animals


----------

